# Banks and debit cards.



## adig (May 22, 2014)

Hi I'm about to open a bank account. Can anyone suggest a good one. It's really important I have a debit card straight away for my internet dealings. My wife is in vakif bank, she says vakif just give a cash card unless you get a credit card. Firstly I don't really want or need a credit card, secondly I can't wait for whatever "proving myself" period they ask, before they accept me for a credit card. Thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Isbankasi, Garanti Bank or Akbank are really good, you can also try Deniz Bank


----------



## GultMedia (Jun 2, 2014)

I second Garanti Bankasi. I used them when I lived in Turkey. The service is generally quite fast and staff accommodating.

cheers
-C


----------



## adig (May 22, 2014)

Thanks all so much  the vakif bank card arrived and turns out it is debit card (won't actually work yet lol!) but all is ok, again thank you. 
Think I will go to garanti bank for my account then!!


----------

